# What colors will bring out your brown eyes?



## mac_obsession (Jun 3, 2005)

Ok so we've all seen the beautiful blues and greens....

What makes brown eyes pop?


----------



## Alexa (Jun 3, 2005)

i think purples look beautiful with brown eyes.


----------



## Krystle (Jun 3, 2005)

I agree with purples and I also think turqs and blues make my browns pop


----------



## Scrangie (Jun 4, 2005)

I think blues are nice... but greens (yes!  greens!) Make my brown eyes just look fantastic and fiery.

One of my favorite green looks is Golden Lemon (or Deckchair, if you have it) Sprout and Humid.


----------



## foreveratorifan (Jun 4, 2005)

^ Swimming is also a GREAT green for brown eyes.  I love using it on mine!


----------



## Scrangie (Jun 4, 2005)

Yes!  I forgot all about swimming!  *blush*


----------



## foreveratorifan (Jun 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Scrangie* 
_Yes!  I forgot all about swimming!  *blush*_

 
It's all good!! Hard to remember all those beautiful colors!

What I like to do for my green eyed look for my brown eyes, is Juxt over the lid, Humid in the inside crease and then Swimming on the outside crease and worked down under the bottom lashline...and I use Tarnish eye kohl


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Jun 4, 2005)

I love forever green p/p. Also I agree with turquoises and purple like everyone saids.


----------



## Pink_minx (Nov 20, 2005)

I been wondering what would be the best e/s colors that will bring out my dark brown eyes?


----------



## kimmy (Nov 20, 2005)

try some purples and goldish colours :] like perhaps a coppery-gold on the lid and a dark purple in the crease with a lilac-ish highlight.


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 20, 2005)

i've got brown eyes and i find purples and greens do.  Even coppery sorts of colours can


----------



## asnbrb (Nov 20, 2005)

dittos on the purples and greens.  i find the more intense the better-- i like humid and grape pigment.  i also like the way black rimmed eyes with green brown makes my eyes pop


----------



## ChrisKsAngel (Nov 20, 2005)

I also have dark brown eyes. I use alot of purples! I have olive skin and recently have been playing around with silver purples and cooler icy shades of green, blue and purple and they make my eye pop just like the more intense colors!


----------



## rouquinne (Nov 20, 2005)

purple, blue, any shade of brown lighter or darker than your own eye colour!


----------



## chocula (Nov 20, 2005)

Purple, greens, and some pinks


----------



## scrapbookromance (Nov 20, 2005)

holiday trend pallette is my match right now - the 6 colors in there work better with my eyes than any other colors I have (except Shroom and Trax are love)


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Nov 20, 2005)

i second the trend pallet, i love it...i use a lot of greens and purples...


----------



## another_mac_addict (Nov 20, 2005)

I don't have brown eyes, but I've always loved them with blue shadow. Especially Deep Truth or Electric Eel.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 21, 2005)

Besides purples and greens (which totally bring out my brown eyes too) I love golds and silvery grays! I find that silvery (like pewter, even metallic blues) colors work really well with brown eyes rather than whites/frosts, and gold colors totally bring out the warmth of my eyes as well. Whenever I wear golds, my eyes stand out so much while still keeping them warm, and it slides as a neutral look even though they're really shimmery! Also, I fine using dark brown liners instead of blacks work really well too. HTH!


----------



## Pink_minx (Nov 21, 2005)

thanks for the advice I do find that the shimmery colors make my eyes brighter and stand out more.  I will sure explore with more colors.  I usually dont wear purples. I mostly wear dark browns, black, and dark blue colors. But I will definitely try the greens.


----------



## jpohrer (Nov 21, 2005)

Copper Sparkle, Sumptous Olive, Meadowland


----------



## MACgirl (Nov 21, 2005)

def try these

-contrast as an eyeliner
-electric eel as a bottom liner
-agate (le eyshadow, but they haven at CCo's), this eyeshadow is a reddish brown such a great color as top and bottom liner

-brown down e/s
-au contriare eyeshadow (agian LE but peopel say mythical mist is liek it and that is currently being sold with the ornementalism collection)
-amber lights eyeshadow


----------



## cherryblossom girl (Jan 16, 2006)

*Does grey eyeliner work for brown eyes?*

Ok, I don't know if anyone can help with this... but do you think that grey eyeliner looks ok on brown eyes?  I'm asking because I really like the Lovely Lily look on the mac site, and they are recommending the Grey Utility powerpoint with this look but I've never used grey on my eyes as I didn't think it would be flattering.  The only people I've seen wearing grey eyeliner have been fair with blue eyes, I'm pale but with yellow undertones and I've got dark brown eyes.  If you have brown eyes, do you or would you ever wear grey on them and how does it look?

This is the Lovely Lily look, by the way:

http://www.maccosmetics.com/template...=CATEGORY18916


----------



## M (Jan 16, 2006)

It sounds like we have similar skintone-I'm MAC NC15. I know they say brown eyes can wear any color, but I'm living proof that is not the case! I personally cannot wear grey e/l and definetley not w/ Lovley Lily. With my skintone-I can't do a lot of cool colors at one time and this would be too harsh.  I like Lovely Lily with Prunella e/l and pairing it with Twinks e/s.  It adds a little warmth-which I need.


----------



## giz2000 (Jan 16, 2006)

I did that look for the Lingerie event at the counter I was freelancing at...I have brown eyes, and I love the way grey eyeliner looks on me...I did add Flirty Number in the crease because the Lovely Lily looked a little pale on its own...I think it will work on you!


----------



## cherryblossom girl (Jan 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M* 
_It sounds like we have similar skintone-I'm MAC NC15. I know they say brown eyes can wear any color, but I'm living proof that is not the case! I personally cannot wear grey e/l and definetley not w/ Lovley Lily. With my skintone-I can't do a lot of cool colors at one time and this would be too harsh.  I like Lovely Lily with Prunella e/l and pairing it with Twinks e/s.  It adds a little warmth-which I need._

 
Thanks, that's what I was thinking... it looks gorgeous on the mac site but lilac & grey together on brown eyes could look horrible in reality!  Brown eyes need slightly stronger colours imo.  Will stick with my old faithful Prunella instead


----------



## martygreene (Jan 16, 2006)

I wear grey eyeshadow a lot, particularly with light lavendars, so I say give it a shot!


----------



## cherryblossom girl (Jan 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giz2000* 
_I did that look for the Lingerie event at the counter I was freelancing at...I have brown eyes, and I love the way grey eyeliner looks on me...I did add Flirty Number in the crease because the Lovely Lily looked a little pale on its own...I think it will work on you!_

 
But then again...


----------



## aziajs (Jan 16, 2006)

I actually have Dig It! which I love. It's a grey eye kohl with a slight shimmer.


----------



## macearrings (Jan 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giz2000* 
_I have brown eyes, and I love the way grey eyeliner looks on me...I did add Flirty Number in the crease because the Lovely Lily looked a little pale on its own...I think it will work on you!_

 
Me too! (I'm NC 15 with brown eyes) Grey Utility e/l and Flirty Number e/s look natural on me.  I used to apply Grey Grape e/s (2005 holiday cool palette) as eye liner, but now Grey Utility do the same but more convenient job 8)


----------



## swaly (Jan 16, 2006)

I have brown eyes and yellow undertones, and I love grey on me. It's more subtle than black but lends itself well to a neutral smoky look. And you should remember that there's no way your eyes clash with every shade of grey, as there are warm yellow-based greys and cool bluer greys out there.


----------



## ledonatella (Jan 16, 2006)

I have very dark brown eyes (NC20) and I wear Industry alot. I don't have Grey Utility so I can't compare that but I have other brands that are a lighter grey than Industry and they look fine too. Grey is really a neutral so it looks good on most everyone.


----------



## jpohrer (Jan 16, 2006)

I am an NW15 with brown eyes.  I love Phone Number eye kohl!  Two different MAC artists used it on me (Beau and RebelRock makeovers).


----------



## litlaur (Jan 16, 2006)

My eyes are hazel, but sometimes they look brown. I think grey is a nice alternative to black. It's a lot softer. Some greys are too light, though. I like something at least this dark (next to black for comparison):


----------



## rouquinne (Jan 17, 2006)

a blue-grey shade would work quite well!


----------



## cherryblossom girl (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks for the recommendations, ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I tried Phone Number kohl today and ended up buying it as it was really nice (suprisingly!)


----------



## caethes (Jan 27, 2006)

*Eyeshadow recs for honey brown (amber) eyes*

my eyes are kinda amber coloured (honey brown with gold specks) and I really want to bring out the gold in my eyes. What eyeshadows would you recommend. (I'm kinda new to the makeup world and a mac virgin so i want to expand my horizons)

incidently in case it affects choices my skin is pale but warm toned and my hair is dark auburn verging on brown with red highlights.


----------



## Kat (Jan 27, 2006)

I would say try a green...humid or sprout?


----------



## Pale Moon (Jan 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kat* 
_I would say try a green..._

 
i second that. 

also, i think blue like moonriver would be gorgeous too.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 28, 2006)

Browns/Golds like:

Amber Lights (great to bring out gold tones!)
Bronze
Woodwinked
Mythology

Eye kohl- Powersurge to bring out gold, line top and bottom waterline and then add a powder liner (my fav is Tempting or All That Glitters) along the lashlines


----------



## Kat (Jan 28, 2006)

Taking my own advice, I used some greens today...sprout all over lid, humid in outer v, woodwinked in crease, all that glitters on the browbone and shroom to highlight!  I'd highly recommend it, plus it uses the tones that Barbie Doll recommended.


----------



## shabdebaz (Jan 29, 2006)

If you want your eyes to really stand out, I would recommend purples  -- parfait amour, beautiful iris, nocturnelle -- as that would be a complementary colour to your amber eyes.


----------



## x music is love (Feb 21, 2006)

*To make brown eyes pop ?*

I'm looking for some shadows to make my eyes stand out.  I have dark brown almond shaped eyes and i wear an NC42.  I usually use neutrals so I'm used to using alot of browns but i really need some more colors.  Any recs?


----------



## laurenmo88 (Feb 21, 2006)

purples....parfait amour - nocturnelle - creme de violet


----------



## Kat (Feb 21, 2006)

purples or greens - sprout, humid, juxt.


----------



## syren (Feb 21, 2006)

I think Trax makes brown eyes really bright.  Plus it's just a step away from brown, at least on me, so it works well as a work safe look.


----------



## iiifugaziii (Feb 21, 2006)

Greens or bright blues! if you do a really crazy bright blue lid, like electric eel, it almost makes brown eyes look orangey. it's cool! Greens look really awesome on brown eyes, too.


----------



## iiifugaziii (Feb 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x music is love* 
_I'm looking for some shadows to make my eyes stand out.  I have dark brown almond shaped eyes and i wear an NC42.  I usually use neutrals so I'm used to using alot of browns but i really need some more colors.  Any recs?_

 
you live in long beach?! I work at the mac counter at macy's in the lakewood mall ! you should come in there and i'll do your makeup some day!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Feb 21, 2006)

I have very dark brown eyes and I've been told most anything vibrant makes them pop out! So Greens, Blues and Purples look awesome!! Some of my favorites are:
Humid
Au Contraire
Steamy
Aquadisiac

just to name a few!


----------



## x20Deepx (Feb 21, 2006)

Steamy makes my eyes pop. Lining with Shade fluidline also works.


----------



## bocagirl (Feb 21, 2006)

Purples, Greens or Blues


----------



## litlaur (Feb 21, 2006)

Definitely try colored liner. Green (Velvet Moss e/s is a favorite, Shade f/l), purple (Non-conformist f/l), or blue (Deep Truth e/s).


----------



## colormust (Feb 21, 2006)

brown eyes here also...i love humid, juxt, swimming ( i love greens )


----------



## LatinaRose (Feb 22, 2006)

Brown eyes here as well and I love purples, blues, and greens.

blues - deep truth, electric eel, clear sky blue pigment (love this!  it's the perfect Tiffany blue)

purples - parfait amour, french violet and violet pigment.  I really wish mac would come out with a more intense purple.  Using the purple paint underneath helps.

greens - humid for an intense look, greensmoke for a more neutral look.  also love the green piggies - teal, emerald green, landscape green, and forest green.

Also, for a hot, smokey, sort of Egyptian-kinda look, I like to use Nars Nightclubbing e/s (black w/ gold flecks) with amber lights.  Gorgeous on brown eyes!!


----------



## tepi_telfast (Feb 22, 2006)

I have brown eyes and I'm NC43 so we're pretty darn close! The standouts are greens, purples, blues and golds for me.


----------



## xiahe (Feb 22, 2006)

purples! - of any kind!  i swear purples were made for brown eyes.  greens are nice, too.


----------



## MeganGMcD (Feb 22, 2006)

My eyes are very dark brown, and a wash of light blue and a whole lot of mascara make them look almost black, very pretty a doe-eyed! 

Green is beautiful too, so is lilac. I have been sporting a green lid with a purple liner.

While you would have to kill me to take my benefit bad-gal liner, I find colored liners, especially vivid colors are so nice.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Feb 22, 2006)

blues and greens make my eyes pop, but it has to be bright blues...i also love purples too.


----------



## kimmy (Feb 23, 2006)

shimmermoss. oh damn, that stuff makes brown eyes stand out so seriously.


----------



## REYNALD0C (Feb 23, 2006)

see sheila! they said everything i did!!!


----------



## x music is love (Feb 24, 2006)

thanks so much for the help !  ill definitely be getting some greens, blues, and purples next time i get to my counter


----------



## scrapbookromance (Feb 26, 2006)

greens, purples, and blues always make my brown eyes pop, and I'm NC37


----------



## MissVye (May 7, 2006)

*very dark brown hair/eyes*

Hey everyone.. Just got my salary last week so i'm hoping to do some MAC shopping! I have very dark brown, almost black eyes and hair (i'm asian) and use studio fix fluid nc30. Any colours to recommend, e/s in particular? I hardly use e/s right now, so i'm pretty much clueless. 

thanks!


----------



## mcorreia (May 7, 2006)

*no brown please!!!*

Hi MissVye!

If you have brown eyes (like me) the last thing you should wear is brown (specially dark) e/s; you can however do taupes. W/ dark hair and dark eyes i looove lavender shades, it's makes your hair and eyes pump so much!! i'd also recomend MAC "Plum" e/s, and bronze shades (don't really have a MAC specific); If you're into blue, try "Zonk Bleu": it's so gorgeous!


----------



## csuthetaphi (May 7, 2006)

I totally agree with the post above. I have super dark brown eyes and hair, and olive skin. A loooong long time ago, I thought I should only wear browns/neutrals. So wrong! I found I can pretty much wear any color. I think bright colors look awesome with brown eyes. I really like greens, oranges, and especially purples!

Edit: I forgot to mention golds and bronze colors. Try MAC Amber Lights!


----------



## Rowan (May 7, 2006)

Dazzlelight, Shroom, Satin Taupe, Twinks & Fiction


----------



## nenebird (Jun 10, 2006)

I wear a dark gray all the time.  I recently got Mac Nightfish which to me is a grayed/brown black - very soft and pretty.

My standard Gray is BBrown Granite Gel liner..I think a dark grey look good on anyone. Its softer than black.


----------



## aerials (Aug 22, 2006)

*Best fluidlines for brown eyes?*

I recently bought Dipdown for basic lining, but now I want another (stupid MAC, hooking me onto their fluidlines). I love the look of Dipdown on a blue-eyed girl, but it obviously doesn't have the same effect on my brown eyes. 

Is there a shade of fluidline that would make brown eyes stand out without being too "weird" coloured and can be worn everyday?


----------



## tracie (Aug 22, 2006)

You could try waveline, shade, or iris-eyes depending on the look you're going for.


----------



## BlahWah (Aug 22, 2006)

I've got brown eyes and Tracie's recs are great.  I've only got Shade of those three, and if you line Shimmermint shadestick over the f/l, it looks amazing!  Anything violet looks great too, and it doesn't look too extreme. HTH!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Aug 22, 2006)

*I think Royal Wink Fluidline would look wonderful!!!  It looks a bit dramatic in the jar, but when I put it on, it looks really hot (sometimes I'll only wear this, and no eyeshadow for a pop of color...it works really well)..I have blue/green eyes, and it looks good...I could only imagine how nice it would be on a brown-eyed gal...It'd really make your eyes stand out!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 22, 2006)

I wear Macroviolet, and I think it looks incredible on my dark brown eyes.


----------



## stellarx1587 (Aug 22, 2006)

Sweet Sage is a good one too!


----------



## User67 (Aug 22, 2006)

It's LE, but if you can still find it Graphic Brown is a beautiful shimmery brown color, it's a little lighter than Dipdown & it makes my dark brown eyes sparkle. I'm still praying for MAC to make it perm.


----------



## bellaetoile (Aug 22, 2006)

macroviolet is gorgeous, as is blue peep, for a brighter look. delineate looks good, as the shimmery burgundy seems to make  brown eyes stand out. new weed, if you can find it. blacktrack is my staple, because it's so basic. also, i really like graphic brown as well. it's prettier than dipdown.


----------



## curlyqmishee (Aug 22, 2006)

I have brown eyes and I adore Royal Wink - really makes the brown of the eye pop!  Blue peep is also beautiful.


----------



## Chloe2277 (Aug 23, 2006)

I also have dark brown eyes and love wave line and macroviolet! HTH's


----------



## asnbrb (Aug 23, 2006)

I've got dark brown eyes and I love Shade.  Macroviolet is good too, along with Blacktrack and Graphic Brown as an everyday color.


----------



## cinnamongurlee (Aug 24, 2006)

i have dark eyes.  i use rich ground and sweet sage the most often.  i get compliments on it at the office, so i think that is a good sign


----------



## themandy (Aug 25, 2006)

waveline really makes my dark brown eyes stand out.


----------



## k_im (Aug 25, 2006)

i started out with blacktrack and just got macroviolet & graphic brown yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hoping to get haunting and delphic before my counter stops carrying em!


----------



## giz2000 (Aug 25, 2006)

Macroviolet, Sweet Sage, New Weed, Haunting, and Graphic Brown make brown eyes pop big time!


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Aug 25, 2006)

blacktrack is my staple....just got graphic brown and really wish they would make it prem.....haunting and delphic are also great for some color.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Aug 27, 2006)

I think you might be my twin because I have the same color features you described! lol. For the eyes; I suggest some purples. I just got "Satelite Dreams" and it looks gorgeous. Greens are also a really nice color. I'm REALLY into greens at the moment. "Swimming" is great with "Humid" as a crease. I also love "Nightlight" As for blushes definantly go for a peachy or coral color. I have tried many colors and those seem to look the best on my skin. HTH


----------



## csuthetaphi (Aug 27, 2006)

I have the same color features too!   

For eyes, I use a lot of golds and bronze colors. Like Amber Lights, Coppering, Goldmine, etc. Mulch e/s is a pretty basic standby that I go to do a smoky eye with. I also love bright blues, like the Blue pigment and Azreal Blue pigment for days where I want the eyes to stand out. Humid, Swimming (e/s), and Golden Olive pigment are very pretty also! Also, Coco Beach pigment is the prettiest, golden bronzy brown color. I love it and use it with everything! It was LE from a while back, but you can get samples easily.

As for cheeks, I don't wear pink very often. Sometimes I wear my Porcelain Pink MSF, which gives a nice light pink glow. I use it over my bronzer. 

For lips, I would say try Pink Cabana l/s. It was LE with the Lure collection, but you may still be able to find it around. Its a light warm-toned pink. If you like peachy colors, Charm Factor l/s from A Muse is very pretty also.


----------



## sarahhh (Dec 25, 2006)

*brown eyes..*

so i just got a $50 gift card to mac for xmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 and i already have a half-filled 15-pallete, and just need a couple more colors to really work with them.. 

and yes, ive looked through the boards tons and i just thought a second opinion would be good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh, and brown eyes, brown hair, and nc35, and im a more neutral-ly girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nothing too too bright.
heres what i have so far:

woodwinked
patina
expensive pink
velvet moss
electra
shale
smut
cranberry
tempting 
sumptuous olive

pigments:
old gold
pink bronze
chartreuse
tan
vanilla

and blacktrack....


so any suggestions would be amaaazing. 

thanks so much!!!


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 25, 2006)

If you like dark eyes, I think the following would look great with your features:

-Beauty Marked
-Carbon
-Deep Truth
-Stars n' Rockets
-Femme Noir


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Dec 25, 2006)

I would suggest All That Glitters, Soft Brown, Sable, and Sketch for netural tones.  If you're willing to try other colors, Steamy looks great with brown eyes.  Oh and Beige-ing Shadestick.


----------



## freaksinunif0rm (Dec 26, 2006)

I have dark brown eyes and love wearing neutral colors too!

Vapour makes a pretty base/highlighting color...and Pink Venus adds a bit of color and makes my eyes "pop". I don't know...I tend to like light shades of colors (especially pink).


----------



## KaylaGrace (Dec 27, 2006)

Get Amber Lights and then use it in a combo with Cranberry. Looks amazing with brown hair and eyes


----------



## giz2000 (Dec 28, 2006)

Tilt (greenish blue) and Greensmoke (greyish olive green) look great with brown eyes...as does Nocturnelle (rich purple)...they also go really well with Woodwinked (which is my all-time fave color!)


----------



## Katja (Dec 28, 2006)

*I have brown eyes and dark brown hair and about the same coloring, and I am fond of Antiqued and Amber Lights.*


----------



## sarahhh (Dec 29, 2006)

thanks so much guys! youre the bessssst


----------



## saj20052006 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Neutral*

I have Brown Eyes and I am NW45, I like the following:

Era
Amberlights
Goldmine
Mulch
Chocolate Brown Pigment
Melon Pigment
Tan Pigment


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Dec 29, 2006)

Brn ... Dark Brn eyes can wear anything


----------



## ginger9 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi Sarahhh

We have same colourings and I have simliar mac stuff you listed (I have the warm piggie dress set too). Btw, if you can still find it, get Graphic Brown Fluidline it's total


----------



## Magic Markers (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: Does grey eyeliner work for brown eyes?*

I always wear gray eyeliner on my yellowey-brown eyes. It's a great alternative to black, especially with my really pale skin. It doesn't look so harsh.

I use the Rimmel eyeliner in like Hurricane? Hurricane Gray?


----------



## CaraAmericana (Aug 7, 2007)

*Calling Bold Brown Eye chicas!*

I have brown eyes and dark brown hair and I am a NC 25 skin. I am looking for a really pigmented and gorgeous blue and/or teal shadow. Now I know what pros recommend for brown eyes but I want to know what MAC users are using. And pics would be great and I will love you forever!

I found one girl on here with a beautiful gradient of blue shadows but she used Brill and Blue Absinthe which were LE and I dont have it.

I already have Deep Truth but I need a lighter color to blend in. I was kind of looking at Steamy.


----------



## claresauntie (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Calling Bold Brown Eye chicas!*

Steamy is a great green-blue. 

I like Tilt. It reminds me of nice worn-in Levis.


----------



## L281173 (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Calling Bold Brown Eye chicas!*

Milan Minerals has various great blues such as Black-N-Blue, Aqua Me, and Luscious.  There is a great teal that I love which is called Teal Me No Lies.

http://www.milanminerals.com


----------



## lil_kismet (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Calling Bold Brown Eye chicas!*

You probably can't go wrong with:

- Shimmermoss
- Steamy
- Surreal

and White Gold pigment on the inner corners and along the inner half of the bottom of your lashlines looks HOT when paired with tealy-blue-green combinations


----------



## mzreyes (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Calling Bold Brown Eye chicas!*

shimmer moss
teal pigment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



big t (if you can still find it)


----------



## flowerhead (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Calling Bold Brown Eye chicas!*

I used Jewel blue on a friend with dark eyes, it looked amazing! It's a super bright matte bright turquoise...for something more muted, I'd go with Steamy, it's a lovely sea green colour with a hint of gold.


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Calling Bold Brown Eye chicas!*

I use almost exclusively piggies so try these ones - these are awesome for dark eyed gals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Teal, which I personally dont like because I dont favour teals on me, but it is reeeeeally pretty! 
- RR Blue - LOVE it!! Its more peacock blue than just blue and is one of my fav colours!
- Emerald Green, its a beautiful deep green with diamond like particles and I adore this


----------



## IvyTrini (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Calling Bold Brown Eye chicas!*

You could also use Ether from Flashtronic.  That's a great teal colour that you pat on. Delft Paint Pot is also a gorgeous teal.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Calling Bold Brown Eye chicas!*

UD flipside and shattered 
MAC steamy and shimmermoss 
NARS south pacific duo is also gorgeous


----------



## Jill35 (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Calling Bold Brown Eye chicas!*

It's not MAC but Fyrianne has some amazing blues and teals and they are very pigmented.


----------



## lethaldesign (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Calling Bold Brown Eye chicas!*

Teal pigment is a GORGEOUS &very bold teal. Steamy e/s & Shimmermoss e/s are also beautiful teal/aqua-ish colors. If you are looking for more of an blue shade, try Tilt e/s for a more toned down (but beautiful!) blue or if you really want BOLD blue, try Freshwater e/s or Electric Eel e/s!


----------



## La Ilusion (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Calling Bold Brown Eye chicas!*

If you want to do a crazy gorgeous aqua eye, try Shimmermoss on the entire lid with Jewel Blue in the outer corners.  Blend a light green (like Juxt or even one as bright as Overgrown) into the inner corners for a wide-open look.


----------



## me_jelly (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Calling Bold Brown Eye chicas!*

My fav teal shadow would have to be teal pigment - gorgeous jewel tone teal...and also ether from flashtronic is a great teal as well


----------



## msmack (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: Calling Bold Brown Eye chicas!*

I agree with teal pigment. I have very brown eyes and I wear this well. I really is a beautiful color!!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: Calling Bold Brown Eye chicas!*

If you can find Blue Absinthe, get it!!! It's perfect


----------



## CaraAmericana (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Calling Bold Brown Eye chicas!*

I bought Steamy!! LOVE IT

going back for Freshwater for more of a blue!


----------



## tania_nia (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Calling Bold Brown Eye chicas!*

This is a probably obvious one but "Bang on Blue" is really really pretty from the C-shock collection. I like to blend steamy with that. You also might try "Waveline" fluidline. It's blue with a pearl and looks really pretty. I have dark brown eyes by the way!


----------



## Joyness (Dec 8, 2007)

*Tips/Recs for making small eyes look bigger?*

How can I make my small-ish eyes appear bigger?  I currently often do a winged liner, but would love to have more options.


----------



## User49 (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Tips/Recs for making small eyes look bigger?*

I would try using a creamy colour like rice paper or vanilla pigment all over eyelid. Then put a darker colour into the crease of the eye, something not as dark as black or really brown... just a soft wash of brown, and keep it on the outside of the eye- drawing attention outwards. Then line your eyes with a brown pencil (duck or teddy khol would work) and only line the outside of top and bottom lash (sometimes using a pencil all around the eye can enclose them). Keep it like a v on the end of the eyes. Then apply lashings of mascara. I don't find that the old tip of putting white on the waterline works for me but some say it does (?) 

Blue mascara is also a good way to open the eye area up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope that helps!


----------



## frocher (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Tips/Recs for making small eyes look bigger?*

.....


----------



## Joyness (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Tips/Recs for making small eyes look bigger?*

Thanks so much for the tips ladies!! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_...Then line your eyes with a brown pencil (duck or teddy khol would work) and only line the outside of top and bottom lash (sometimes using a pencil all around the eye can enclose them). Keep it like a v on the end of the eyes.
_

 
I'll really have to try this, would you suggest the same if I'm using a fluidline?


----------



## glamqueen1 (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Tips/Recs for making small eyes look bigger?*

using light colours close to the eye opens them up, for example lining the eyes with a beige eyeliner, or painterly paintpot with a liner brush. lining on the bottom waterline and above the lashes makes the eyes appear larger. also take a soft brown eyeliner and enlonggate the upper lashline and line with the beige liner above that. I also have to second on the tip to enlarging the eye area by working the crease outwards, use an eyeshadow colour that works well with your eyecolour.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Tips/Recs for making small eyes look bigger?*

My eyes are somewhat small, but cat-like and I have found that only lining a third to half of the lower lash line helps alot.  Also, puting darker shadow on the outer corner and blending can be spectacular if it is done right.  White eyeliner on the water line is pretty effective on occasion for getting the bigger eye look.  But don't make your eyeliner too think on the upper lash line because it immediately makes the eye look tiny.  HTHS!


----------



## nunu (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Tips/Recs for making small eyes look bigger?*

1)applying white eyeliner on the waterline
2)extending eyeshadow outwards
hth


----------



## Allnatural (Jan 12, 2008)

*What color eyeshadow will bring out yellow/gold tones in brown eyes?*

MAC recs would be best as easiest to obtain but any idea would be great!


----------



## Girl about town (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: What color eyeshadow will bring out yellow/gold tones in brown eyes?*

i have green eyes witha ring of yellow and when i wear bitter (light limey green) the yellow really stands out, woodwinked (gold) also really brings mine out x


----------



## rouquinne (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: What color eyeshadow will bring out yellow/gold tones in brown eyes?*

Iris Print (pale, shimmery blue) is what i use for that.


----------



## Amaranth (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: What color eyeshadow will bring out yellow/gold tones in brown eyes?*

Yeah, something blue or teal should work the best at making the yellow pop.


----------



## lvgz (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: What color eyeshadow will bring out yellow/gold tones in brown eyes?*

brown eyes pop with purple, green, and gold shadows. deep blues too (like teals and deep truth). i think emerald/jewel tones of those colors make them pop the most, from personal experience


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: What color eyeshadow will bring out yellow/gold tones in brown eyes?*

ITA with lvgz, deep emerald or foresty greens, jewel toned plums and violets, as well as teals and blues make my brown eyes seem like they got a Midas touch! I like to put them over a gold shadestick or paintpot as a base


----------



## MadchenRogue (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: What color eyeshadow will bring out yellow/gold tones in brown eyes?*

I was watching Enkore make-up on youtube and he has a very interesting tutorial about color theory.  The colors that brings out ANY eye colors are those colors that are opposite in the colorwheel. I know I may not be making sense, but Do watch it and you'll understand what i am talking about. I learned alot and I am going to look for a color wheel to purchase.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: What color eyeshadow will bring out yellow/gold tones in brown eyes?*

Purple!  Something like parfait amour should do the trick, purple is the complimentary color of yellow/gold


----------



## mreichert (Mar 3, 2008)

*Ok... brown eyed gals, what e/s look best on you?*

So, I have brown eyes and hair, and I'm trying to figure out what e/s would make my eyes pop more.

What's your favorite e/s or piggies that look best with brown eyes? 

If you have pics, share em


----------



## xoleaxo (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Ok... brown eyed gals, what e/s look best on you?*

i like trax, nocturnelle, amber lights, steamy, woodwinked & humid.  love teal pigment as well.  i'll come back if i think of more!


----------



## janwa09 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Ok... brown eyed gals, what e/s look best on you?*

Us brown-eyed gals are lucky cos any color eyeshadow would look great on us!  I think blues and dark greens and purples would lucky even nicer on us.


----------



## mreichert (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Ok... brown eyed gals, what e/s look best on you?*

I LOVE blues and have tons of them, but can't seem to get them to work on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Any suggestions? 
I'm finding the greens look pretty good so far.


----------



## Babylard (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Ok... brown eyed gals, what e/s look best on you?*

i have brown eyes that look almost black and my hair is light brown - dark blonde.

i think all colours look good with brown features.

  but my fav would have to be gold tones.  i tend to go for bright lips.  i love brassy fluidliner as a base + pure ore metal X + era / cork in the crease with temping on the outer V.  then i take my dazzleray pigment and put it over where i want my lids to shine shine shine.  it really complements my gold jewellery and hair.  i can wear any lip colour i want.

what shades of blue have you used mreichert?  i love light blues with brown hair.  zonk bleu is a cute blue for me with ether mineralize.


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Ok... brown eyed gals, what e/s look best on you?*

I have brown eyes, and I too think most colors look great on brown eyes!  I love golds (Gold, Rose Gold pigments), Teal pigment, browns (Subtle, Tan, Chocolate Brown, Sunnydaze pigments), greens (Golder's Green, Golden Olive, Emerald Green, Nightlight) purples (Violet, Viz-a-violet, Entremauve, Grape pigments) I'm a fan of pigments.  I could go on and on, but I'll stop there


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Ok... brown eyed gals, what e/s look best on you?*

Green, blue, silver/black, and browns for me. I like all colors though and I try to make each one of them work for me by pairing them up with another color or two.


----------



## lvgz (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Ok... brown eyed gals, what e/s look best on you?*

if youre having troubles with blues.. you cant go wrong with deep truth. honestly, it makes brown eyes pop. my favorite blue


----------



## basoo (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Ok... brown eyed gals, what e/s look best on you?*

i like purples,greens,browns ,pinks, gold , bronze, silver , black ,and tan on my brown eyes . i never tried blue but i would love too , i think i am going to mac next week to get some blue eye shadows and see how they look on me.


----------



## Kuuipo (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Ok... brown eyed gals, what e/s look best on you?*

I think alot depends on one's complexion even more than their eye colour. perhaps.....


----------



## mreichert (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Ok... brown eyed gals, what e/s look best on you?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_i have brown eyes that look almost black and my hair is light brown - dark blonde.

i think all colours look good with brown features.

  but my fav would have to be gold tones.  i tend to go for bright lips.  i love brassy fluidliner as a base + pure ore metal X + era / cork in the crease with temping on the outer V.  then i take my dazzleray pigment and put it over where i want my lids to shine shine shine.  it really complements my gold jewellery and hair.  i can wear any lip colour i want.

what shades of blue have you used mreichert?  i love light blues with brown hair.  zonk bleu is a cute blue for me with ether mineralize._

 
Here's the blues that I have- I've tried tons of them, and everytime I wear them, my husband and mom say I look like I'm from the 80's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Contrast
-Naval
-Flashtrack
-Moon's Reflection
-Tilt
-Moonflower
-Electric Eel
-Bang on Blue
-Navy piggie
-Steel Blue piggie
-Big T
-Parrot

I can get Parrot to work really well and Contrast for the outer V, but that's it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Any suggestions?  Thanks SO much sweeties!!


----------



## miss_supra (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Ok... brown eyed gals, what e/s look best on you?*

shades if purple make my eyes pop.


----------



## msmack (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Ok... brown eyed gals, what e/s look best on you?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_I think alot depends on one's complexion even more than their eye colour. perhaps....._

 
I totally agree. 

My best color is probably green. My favorite green is Nightlight pigment. I also wear a lot of browns.


----------



## mocha_queen (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Ok... brown eyed gals, what e/s look best on you?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lvgz* 

 
_if youre having troubles with blues.. you cant go wrong with deep truth. honestly, it makes brown eyes pop. my favorite blue_

 
hah, I was just about to type this out
Blues - Deep Truth...Electric Eel...Aquidisiac...Newly Minted. They just make my eyes pop.






Im wearing Deep Truth here.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Ok... brown eyed gals, what e/s look best on you?*

Greens/turquoises for me - swimming, aquadisiac, bottle green, waternymph, parrot, kelly, surreal, steamy. 

Lots of others too of course!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Ok... brown eyed gals, what e/s look best on you?*

I really like purple on myself, something along the lines of Violet pigment! I also really really like blue eyeliner for my brown eyes.


----------



## Sushi. (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Ok... brown eyed gals, what e/s look best on you?*

definitly *Greens*! and of course Browns and Bronze like colors.
Blue have never worked well for my eyes at all. but ive always thought smokey brown eye looks are great with brown eyes.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Ok... brown eyed gals, what e/s look best on you?*

Purples for me.

MUFE #92, Urban Decay "Last Call", UD 1999 eyeliner, Laura Mercier Chambourd e/s, Laura Mericer Black Violet eye kohl, Too Faced "Temper Temper" eyeshadow, MAC Hepcat and so on....


----------



## mreichert (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Ok... brown eyed gals, what e/s look best on you?*

MAC Pixie, how do you like the MUFE 92? I'm thinking of getting it, but would rather find a MAC dupe so I can fit it into my palette- is it comparable to any MAC e/s??


----------



## Ikara (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Ok... brown eyed gals, what e/s look best on you?*

purples and browns for me 
Favs right now MUFE #115, violet pig, sweet sienna pig, naked lunch and satin taupe
I found out that greens and blues only look good on me if they are either dark or greyish.
And I'd go to golds rather than silvers but I think both look nice on me


----------



## K_ashanti (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Ok... brown eyed gals, what e/s look best on you?*

purples!!!!!!!pinks look good on me too, oh yeah and gold


----------



## Fearnotsomuch (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Ok... brown eyed gals, what e/s look best on you?*

My go to look that make my eyes pop includes the pink and purple e/s in the Showflower quad, a bit of black tied in the outer v, and some black liner.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Ok... brown eyed gals, what e/s look best on you?*

for me pretty much everything...I have some gold and green in my eyes though (depending on the light), so gold/brown colors make them pop!


----------



## iheartangE (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Ok... brown eyed gals, what e/s look best on you?*

Aside from pretty much everything (haha my eyes are so dark they're practically black so while there really isn't anything to complement that I've never had a color I couldn't wear), I recently found that using Brown Down e/s in my crease makes my eyes pop really well, with any color.  HTH!


----------



## athena123 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Ok... brown eyed gals, what e/s look best on you?*

I'd say pretty much anything; your personal style, complexion and desired look have more to do with which color e/s you use than anything else. 
I can wear purples, grays, greens, browns, blues, golds, silvers, pinks. I don't wear orange, black or any kind of neon yellow, red and blue but that's more of a personal preference than a limitation of my eye color.


----------



## Ayustar (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Ok... brown eyed gals, what e/s look best on you?*

Thing is, brown eyes pretty much go with anything. Depends on complexion too. Golds, ambers, purples *mostly eggplant, at least for me* I can pretty much get away with anything, I do fairly dramatic looks. Strangely enough, the best color for my eyes is brown...lol. Or pinks, pinks and browns together really do it for my eyes. Embark e/s and Pink Freeze...nice!

I love wearing blue but it isn't the most forgiving color, as I am sure you know. It is hard to work with depending. I find though, if I take a light color and put it on the inside of my eye and blend it out into a blue it is a lot nicer and less harsh. I would take a color like Chill or Vellum *since it has a bluish tone already* and blend it out to like...let's say...Electric Eel, and maybe to darken the crease try Deep Truth/Contrast. Line the waterline with Contrast, it looks awesome. 

Or for me, the best blue I have for my brown eyes is Pompous Blue, but I seem to be able to work with Lusters really well, not everyone gets off that lucky. If you can make the lusters work, go for it! I saw one of your posts about trying to get blue to work, it was an FOTD, I thought you did an awesome job!


----------



## darkishstar (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Ok... brown eyed gals, what e/s look best on you?*

Greens and turquoises make my eyes pop: teal pigment, big t, waternymph, parrot, aquadisiac, delft paint pot, rollickin paint pot, sea me shadestick

Purples make my eyes pop as well.

But my brown eyes are closer to honey in color. So I use those colors to really bring out the gold in my eyes.


----------



## Dawn27 (May 13, 2008)

*Help!! prom eye make-up for client with two different coloured eyes*

Hi, can anyone help me. I havn't come across this dilema before. I have a young client requiring prom make-up. She tells me she has two different coloured eyes, brown and blue.  Her dress is blue and she is self concious about drawing attention to her eyes.  Personally I think she should draw attention to them, quite quirky and pretty.  

So if anyone has any suggestions i would really appreciate it.

Oh and also any recs for covering scaring on the face.

Thanks
Dawn


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Help!! prom eye make-up for client with two different coloured eyes*

I mean, like you I would draw attention to that, but maybe you should try looking at photos of Kate Bosworth on the red carpet. She has a brown eye and a blue eye, so maybe you can get ideas from her make-up.  And scarring, are we talking acne or injury or surgery scarring?  Where? How severe?


----------



## mufiend (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Help!! prom eye make-up for client with two different coloured eyes*

I think the different eye colours should be enhanced too! Speaking of Kate Bosworth, she was on the cover and inside of Marie Claire April 2008. Maybe that'll help you?

Kate Bosworth - Photo Shoot with Kate Bosworth - Marie Claire

Kate Bosworth in Marie Claire, April 2008 | RandomHOT Galleries


----------



## Esthetician101 (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Help!! prom eye make-up for client with two different coloured eyes*

I am also an Esthetician.  I actually had the same problem before.  If she doesn't want attention drawn to her eyes, which is kind of difficult, you don't want to use any colors that would make the blue pop, such as purples and plums and colors of the cool palette.  I would stay as neutral as possible.  a nice light brown in the crease and a deeper brown the corner would be nice.  You may even want to use brown eyeliner since black will make her blue eye stand out more.  Basically you want to create a very natural eye with colors that aren't considered complimentary to either the blue or brown eye.  It is definitely a difficult situation.  Too bad you can't talk her into just letting you really making her eyes stand out.  It would be nice if she could get a color contact to match her eye color since she is so concerned about it.  Whew, that was a long one. I hope that kind of helped!

Good luck!

Alyssa
Esthetician


----------



## AlarmAgent (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Help!! prom eye make-up for client with two different coloured eyes*

If she doesn't want her eyes to be the focus, I'd just have to respect her wishes.  Even though _I _think two different colored eyes is a very unique and beautiful trait, she's had to live with it, and might think differently.  It's too bad she feels that way, though.  

I'd suppose some champagnes and taupes, just sort of a light contouring of the eyes would be good enough.  Maybe you could do one of those classic 50s looks (less pin-up -i.e., winged liner, and more housewife -i.e., thin liner), with that, the eyes are downplayed and the lips are the focus. 

I'd definitely avoid color or complimentary tones, that will make one eye "pop" more than the other.  I think lashes would be okay though, because they aren't really enhancing the eye color, as much as they are the over-all shape of the eye.


It's a tricky situation, good luck!


----------



## Dawn27 (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Help!! prom eye make-up for client with two different coloured eyes*

Thank you all soo much for your advice. I think its great that you'v read my problem and responded.  When I meet her I will try and give her confidence in her unique eyes, but when your 16 you want to blend not stand out particularly.  Her scaring is acne sorry I should have said, and not too bad but enough for her again to be self-concious.

Many thanks once again

Dawn


----------



## minakokanmuri (Jul 31, 2008)

*Brown eyeshadow with brown eyes?*

hi all! i'm asian with dark brown (practically black) eyes. i'm looking for mac brown/neutral eyeshadows that will complement my eyes. thanks!


----------



## ppalada (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Brown eyeshadow with brown eyes?*

hey you, i also have dark brown eyes, almost black and i love using cork as a brown eyeshadow paired with satin taupe.


----------



## alwaysbella (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Brown eyeshadow with brown eyes?*

my are not black but drk brown, and you gotta try warming trend all over your lid with tempting at the corners (V) and ricepaper as highlight, if you dont like it atleat you'll know, something more simple with a boost do your makeup as always and instead of black eyeline try the 'bountiful brown' powerpoint eye pencil and 'powersurge' in ur waterline. or 'powersurge' as a liner and waterline, i luv it makes my eyes-pop and it looks great right now in summer because it has sorof a metalic reflection-? i dont know how to say it. I know that green and blues are your friends too, but they will make your eyes look more darker. hth


----------



## iluvmac (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Brown eyeshadow with brown eyes?*

My advice is to use reddish-brown eyeshadows, they will make your eyes pop: try Swiss Chocolate.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Brown eyeshadow with brown eyes?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iluvmac* 

 
_My advice is to use reddish-brown eyeshadows, they will make your eyes pop: try Swiss Chocolate._

 
I totally agree with this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, Cream Color Base Root, Beauty Burst, & the new Starflash shadow Glamour Check. Some grey colors can also be very nice with brown eyes.


----------



## iheartangE (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Brown eyeshadow with brown eyes?*

I have black eyes (okay fine, they're technically brown but they're so dark they look black!) and when I use *Brown Down* in my crease (or anywhere on my eye), my eye really pops!  It's such a beautiful texture too (Veluxe-so soft and buttery smooth!) and a very versatile color.  HTH!!


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Brown eyeshadow with brown eyes?*

Try Blue Brown Pigment..
e/s club
e/s espresso
they're great on me


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Brown eyeshadow with brown eyes?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I totally agree with this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, Cream Color Base Root, Beauty Burst, & the new Starflash shadow Glamour Check. Some grey colors can also be very nice with brown eyes._

 
^^^ I agree the new Glamour Check is awesome for brown eyes


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Brown eyeshadow with brown eyes?*

Try naked lunch e/s on the lid with satin taupe on the crease.. I had naked lunch for a long time and I love it, and some specktra girls told me to try this combination.. I think this is a favourite look for a lot of girls.. and I must say I love it. my eyes are brown but not too dark, but I'm sure this looks good in almost everyone!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Brown eyeshadow with brown eyes?*

*I think bronze, and goldish browns will set off your gorgeous dark eyes...Shadows like MAC's Bronze, Mythology, Tempting, Antiqued...And, LORAC has some wonderful brown shades too...There's one that I can't remember the name..it starts with an "I"..I'll find it and edit later tonight..Maybe "Inspiration"...I think that could be it..Anyway, I think that would look stellar..*

*Yeah...those type of browns...goldish, bronzes, and browns with reddish tones...That's what ya need
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## LoveMU (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: To make brown eyes pop ?*

If you're familiar with Stila eyeshadows, I like icon as a base and to highlight and then pigalle on top of the lid, it is a great combo, it's like a golden and red combo, I love it!


----------



## macedout (Sep 30, 2008)

*ATTN BRNeyed girls- best pair 4 brown e/s if u have brn eyes, need a CLEANER look?*

Attention fellow brown eyed girls:

i have brn eyes, olive skin-yellow tones (nc25-30 range in winter) and was wondering what u guys pair ur brown e/s with. (i have espresso, saturnal, moth brn, as well as constructivist p/p  etc.

i just feel like everytime i wear brown on lid or crease it looks dirty on me.....and tired looking , so  i need suggestions pls, for striking eyes 
as well as placement (lid, crease, corner, etc.! want to put those brn e/s to good use!! TIA


----------



## makeba (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: ATTN BRNeyed girls- best pair 4 brown e/s if u have brn eyes, need a CLEANER look*

a look i tried on a whim one day was
patina all over the lid
espresso on the outer v and crease
arena for a highlight
it looked very nice imo. with a fine line of black liner winged out


----------



## Mizz Coco Lust (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: ATTN BRNeyed girls- best pair 4 brown e/s if u have brn eyes, need a CLEANER look*

i don't have brown eyes but i do have a smiliar skintone(tan/yellow undertones) to u and i know what u mean about wanting a cleaner look with brown shadows! 

i find that using all that glitters(a medium beige) on my lid with a brown shadow through my crease(i like espresso, romp, and bronze)gives me the cleanest look.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: ATTN BRNeyed girls- best pair 4 brown e/s if u have brn eyes, need a CLEANER look*

I know what you mean, I'm in _love_ with woodwinked, but it makes me look very tired...I really like 'Quarry' all over my lid, 'sablecoated' in my crease and 'shroom' as my high-light(I wore this for my senior pix) it looked nice and 'clean'......p.s. Sablecoated is discontinued, but it's just a plain dark chocolate brown(matte).


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: ATTN BRNeyed girls- best pair 4 brown e/s if u have brn eyes, need a CLEANER look*

I tend to use Brule over my entire lid (it's close to my skintone) then I use Wedge or Satin Taupe in the crease.  I don't put anything else on the lid.  

I also like to do greens..those tend to make my eyes pop and make me look awake.  I love Mink and Sable and Sumptuous Olive.

I think a lot of it also has to do with the size of your brush/how much eyeshadow is on the brush.  If I use a brush that's too big..I have to be careful with a 217, it looks bad.  And if I start out with too much eyeshadow it's REALLY bad.


----------



## Amaranth (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: ATTN BRNeyed girls- best pair 4 brown e/s if u have brn eyes, need a CLEANER look*

If you're finding the browns you're using look dirty, try a warmer-toned brown. Since you're in the NC range (and therefore have a warmer complexion), the cool-toned eyeshadows you've listed may just come out looking...brown. And not natural or particularly flattering (not saying you can't make it work, but it sounds like you're a little frustrated with what you have). MAC has quite a few warm-toned browns, Swiss Chocolate is one of my favourites because it's mid-toned, so you could still use your Espresso in the outer V.


----------



## Glitterati (Oct 26, 2008)

*What's a good everyday all over eye color for NC40 when you're in a rush?*

Hi All,

I'm looking for a recommendation on *one* all over eye shadow color to use when you're in a rush for work and you don't have time to do an elaborate combo.  I'm looking for something to brighten and make my dark brown eyes pop.  

For reference I'm an NC40, Indian with dark brown eyes and dark brown hair.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: What's a good everyday all over eye color for NC40 when you're in a rush?*

Vanilla piggie :3


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: What's a good everyday all over eye color for NC40 when you're in a rush?*

I like Patina


----------



## erica_1020 (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: What's a good everyday all over eye color for NC40 when you're in a rush?*

I am NC45 I would say Amberlights or Sable


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: What's a good everyday all over eye color for NC40 when you're in a rush?*

I am an NC45, I think Romp or Woodwinked....


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: What's a good everyday all over eye color for NC40 when you're in a rush?*

I wear MAC woodwinked to the crease and blend out from crease up with mineral powder foundation


----------



## kaexbabey (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: What's a good everyday all over eye color for NC40 when you're in a rush?*

i'm an nc40 and sometimes in a rush, i either just wear bare study paintpot thinly all over (especially the inner corners) to brighten up my eyes or melon or your ladyship pigment.


----------



## dominichulinda (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: What's a good everyday all over eye color for NC40 when you're in a rush?*

shroom = golden beige shimmer


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: What's a good everyday all over eye color for NC40 when you're in a rush?*

***amber Lights****


----------



## lipshock (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: What's a good everyday all over eye color for NC40 when you're in a rush?*

I would say Era or Soba.  :]


----------



## esmeralda89 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: What's a good everyday all over eye color for NC40 when you're in a rush?*

im nc40 and i really like barestudy paintpot, it stays on all day and it looks really pretty


----------



## kattybadatty (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: What's a good everyday all over eye color for NC40 when you're in a rush?*

I'm NC40 - I wear amber lights when I'm in a rush and don't feel like doing much


----------



## choozen1ne (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: What's a good everyday all over eye color for NC40 when you're in a rush?*

I'm NC-40 and i like Sable or Bronze


----------



## Ziya (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: What's a good everyday all over eye color for NC40 when you're in a rush?*

I like  a really thing layer of Soft Ochre paint pot for au natural days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a NC 40-43 and the yellow undertone really makes it blend right in and brightens my whole eye area without looking unnatural!


----------



## DigitalAngel (Dec 19, 2008)

*Eyeshadow for brown eyes w/pale skin & dark circles?*

I am somewhat of a make-up newbie with medium brown hair, medium brown eyes, and super pale skin with cool tones  (my goth friends back in high school many years ago always said they were jealous of my skin).  I also have naturally rosy-red cheeks and (ugh) dark circles under my eyes.

So, I just don't know what eyeshadow colors to go for.  I've always used browns, but I'm getting bored.  I've been recommended blues and greens on the live chat, but they seem to bring out my dark circles.  And some of the purples I've tried do the same thing.

I'm just clueless when it comes to matching colors to my skin tone/eye color.  Please, HELP!


----------



## kimmy (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Eyeshadow for brown eyes w/pale skin & dark circles?*

are you comfortable wearing concealor to tone down your dark circles?

you could go with something like a soft pink. but, honestly, anything you put on your eyes is going to draw attention to them which will always make the dark circles just that much more noticeable...


----------



## DigitalAngel (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Eyeshadow for brown eyes w/pale skin & dark circles?*

Yeah, I wear concealer under my eyes, which helps a LOT!  I also use a powder primer under the eyeshadow.  Softer peachy pinks seem to work ok.  I'm just wanting to have a little more fun with it.  Maybe I'll try more pinks.

I tried a light lime green with an army green on just the crease and outside of the eye last night, and it actually came out really nice.  Almost looked gold on my skin tone.  I had only used dark greens before, and they just made my eyes sink away.

Would silvery grays look alright?  I've heard that's a good color too.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Eyeshadow for brown eyes w/pale skin & dark circles?*

If you continue to have trouble with dark circles, try using a correcting concealor to combat them.  I use an apricot colored primer and green colored primer (MUFE HD #1 and #6) as bases for my reddish-purple circles, since those colors are opposite red and purple on the color wheel.  Using colored primers have really helped me camouflage my circles, plus I avoid the concealor caking!

Now onto shadow suggestions...I think purple shadow is always flattering - it's my fave.  Green sounds like it would also be a gorgeous color on you, especially if you have naturally rosy coloring.  And I find that bronze is fantastic for a daytime dramatic look.  Have fun!


----------



## ana karolina (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Eyeshadow for brown eyes w/pale skin & dark circles?*

i would buy a good concealer if i was you,i love any concealer from m.a.c and then for eye shadow go for cool shimery tones like light browns and vanilla or creme.also if you like eyeliner,wear it in brown not black as it will acentuate youre dark circles and buy a good bronzer made for pale skins,i love nars bronzers but i have olive skin tone so i don't know how they work for pale skin.hope i helped


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Eyeshadow for brown eyes w/pale skin & dark circles?*

try shimmery vanilla's and beigey pinks! a shimmery pale mint green should distract from the circles! avoid dark or matte shades. a light shade like nylon on ur inner corners will brighten up ur eyes


----------



## minakokanmuri (Dec 29, 2008)

*Everyday Eyeliner Colour for Asian Dark Brown Eyes*

Hey all!! I'm asian with dark brown, practically black (you can hardly see my pupil...) eyes. I usually wear dark brown eyeliner everyday...but that kinda makes my eyes look blah. I'm looking for a colour that would make my eyes sorta pop (is that possible for my eye colour?) but is still okay for everyday use. So no bright blues, lol. If you can recommend a specific eyeliner, that would be great. Thanks sooo much for all your help.


----------



## gigiopolis (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: Everyday Eyeliner Colour for Asian Dark Brown Eyes*

I think us brown-eyed ladies sometimes lament over having boring blah eyes (I know I do...), but really, we have it lucky. We can pretty much use ANY eyeliner colour and it'll look great! But if you're looking to make your eye color pop a bit more, definitely using some contrasting colours is a good idea. 

Try some deep forest greens, rich plums, navy blues...they add colour without being too bright so it's still good for everyday. I also like to use neutral colours like browns, olive greens, etc, in a metallic finish to add a bit of interest. For that I love the Urban Decay 24/7 pencils, they offer a few neutral colours that have a bit of a metallic finish.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Everyday Eyeliner Colour for Asian Dark Brown Eyes*

Ditto UD24/7 pencils.. Or MAC Pearlglides are pretty too! Wolf is grey with subtle shimmer, which is great for smokey look. Rave (purple), Fly by Blu (light blue), Bankroll(green) and Spare Change (copper) are all gorgeous and you can wear them everyday, since they are not as bright as UD 24/7.  I also love Rich Ground fluidline, which is a shimmery copper brown.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Everyday Eyeliner Colour for Asian Dark Brown Eyes*

I wear Macroviolet fluidline. I think it's subtle but pretty. I also do Rich Copper fluidline. It stands out a bit more but is still subtle and not too out there.

Really, any metallic would look good.


----------



## Trixxy (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Tips/Recs for making small eyes look bigger?*

Anyone have any new tricks?


----------



## rachybloom (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Tips/Recs for making small eyes look bigger?*

line your lower waterline with a pale nude, creamy white/pink, or white eye pencil.. a common trick that seriously opens your eyes up

a shimmery white color in the inner v (MAC Vanilla pigment)

a matte or shimmery white color on the brow bone (MAC Vanilla pigment again.. or MAC Vanilla eyeshadow if you have a fair complexion)

avoid heavy, dark colors all over your eye, which tends to close your eyes up.

well groomed brows do wonders too.

and of course.. mascara! One that is volumizing and lengthening will do the best job.

these are all pretty standard tricks.. I haven't heard of anything else but these do work well


----------



## Mahriane (Feb 8, 2009)

*eyeshadows for brown eyes*

What eyeshadow colors go well with brown eyes? I've always wanted to know. Like reds go well with green eyes for example. I know that it shouldn't be a big deal..that i should wear whatever color i like and all but i always pick 'safe colors' and it gets boring i'd like to wear something different


----------



## Mahriane (Feb 8, 2009)

*Help! the best eyeshadow for brown eyes*

What are the best color options for brown eyes? Bright yellow, red or green would look weird? Idk i have brown eyes and i'm kinda 'afraid' to wear such bright colors like that so i always end up wearing plain and 'safe' colors like black, grey and brown. I know that's silly because you should wear whatever color you want but i'd really like to know your opinion. I mean the best color to acentuate the eyecolor..like shades of 'red-ish' brown acentuate green eyes etc..


----------



## darkorchid (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Help! the best eyeshadow for brown eyes*

I have brown eyes and I find adding a little pink to a neutral look really looks nice. Purple and blue are also big ones for brown eyes, with purple being much easier to use I think - blues can be difficult to make look right. 

Golds would be gorgeous, as well as deep greens, like an emerald or forest green. 

HTH!


----------



## Mahriane (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Help! the best eyeshadow for brown eyes*

wow thanks a lot!


----------



## Lyssah (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Help! the best eyeshadow for brown eyes*

I have brown eyes and brown hair - and am very fair - My eyes always get complimented on where I wear a bright yellow on the inner lid, a bright green on the mid lid, a bright blue on the outer lid and a deeper colour in the crease. It just makes my eyes pop madly!

Bright purples also work... Oranges, Golds, and I got so many compliments on wearing rule and cranberry with passionate - It again made my eyes just the best shade of brown.

I think brown eyed girls (and guys) are lucky we can rock almost any colour - greens and blues also make my eyes look a really nice brown!


----------



## Mahriane (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Help! the best eyeshadow for brown eyes*

thank you sooo much! i'll try this out {:


----------



## ladyJ (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Help! the best eyeshadow for brown eyes*

Brown eyes can rock any color IMO. I wear every which color and it seems to look fine. Just play around with several different colors. If you want to go neutral wear browns, you want to go crazy then try purples, blues, greens, and pinks!


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Help! the best eyeshadow for brown eyes*

My SD has brown eyes. I did a look on her using Swimming (the lid), Paradisco and Ricepaper and she got compliments. Greens are my favorite on brown eyes


----------



## Tinnsla (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Help! the best eyeshadow for brown eyes*

I like purples and greens a lot!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For greens i especially love Golden Olive Pigment with a matte deep green (like Femme Noir e/s) in the outer corner/crease. 

Purples are so versatile, you can do bright like Violet Pigment or more plum like Sketch e/s or Trax e/s (I also like Sable e/s, it´s more brown/plum/bronze)

I really think blue makes brown eyes pop, but I find it hard to wear blue e/s (don´t know why, feel selfconcious...), but I have found that wearing blue as a liner, either on my upper or lower lashline (not both at once though) is really pretty (I like using a blue kohl, and then Naval Blue Pigment on top)


----------



## cetati (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Help! the best eyeshadow for brown eyes*

Greens and purples really bring my eyes out beautifully. 

Purples: Mauvement pigment, Estee Lauder has a great plum quad that's amazing. Paired with some carbon to darken it is amazing and dramatic. 
Greens: Vintage Gold pigment, Spiritualize pigment, Moss Scape p/p is beautiful with anything.. 

I also love Dior's Twilight quint eyeshadow palette though I swear I haven't seen any skin tone or eye color that DOESN'T work with this palette if applied correctly according to each skin tone type.


----------



## nunu (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Help! the best eyeshadow for brown eyes*

Purples, blues, greens and bronze's.


----------



## mizuki~ (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Help! the best eyeshadow for brown eyes*

Definitely PURPLES.


----------



## melliquor (Feb 19, 2009)

*Brown Eyes Help*

I can never seem to make my eyes pop and don't know what is the best colours to use.  Can you make some recommendations of what is the best colours to use for my dark brown eyes, NC20 skin, and dark brown hair?  Also, if you have suggestions of colours that don't look good on me, please let me know as well.  

I am clueless when in comes to eyeshadow colours and what to match with what.


----------



## mamapie (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: Brown Eyes Help*

I too am a NC20 with dark brown hair and brown eyes, I find purple eyeshadow, even just a thin line really makes my eyes pop.


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: Brown Eyes Help*

^Agreed on purples! I have goldish mahogany eyes and purple is AMAZING. Golds and browns are good as well. To be honest, brown eyes are so versatile, there really isn't any one color I find to be "off limits". So long as you apply it well, it'll look hot!


----------



## Sushi. (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: Brown Eyes Help*

I have very dark brown eyes and dark brown hair, and my skin is NC15 and ive always found more browns and goldy bronzes really make my eyes stand out. Also greens work really too.


----------



## SpringDancer (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: Brown Eyes Help*

Absolutely purples and golds - each on their own, and best - combined.


----------



## nunu (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: Brown Eyes Help*

Definately try purples!
Satalite dreams, parfait amour, fig 1 etc.


----------



## vocaltest (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: Brown Eyes Help*

If I get stuck on what colours to compliment my eyes I always use a colour wheel:







Although I don't have brown eyes (I have green) you can see that opposite brown is purples and purples that are more on the blue side, hope that helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Earthy red colours would be lovely too... pigments like heritage rouge, sweet chestnut eyeshadow etc


----------



## daniellefc (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Brown Eyes Help*

I have brown eyes too and definitley purples & golds but also try greens. Those are actually my favorite colors to use. Sumptious Olive is beautiful!


----------



## Lyssah (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Brown Eyes Help*

^^ agree. I'm NW15, Brown Eyes, Brown hair. Purple works, but I find Greens, Golds/Bronzes and Blues look awesome. Oh, and Orange!! Auto Orange liquid last liner looks amazing!!


----------



## melliquor (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Brown Eyes Help*

Thanks everybody for the help.  I will try and start using more purples and see what I think.


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Brown Eyes Help*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *daniellefc* 

 
_I have brown eyes too and definitley purples & golds but also try greens. Those are actually my favorite colors to use. Sumptious Olive is beautiful!_

 

I was going to say the samer thing - green is gorgeous and its the only colour that I consistently get compliments using. Golden Olive is what I use preferentially with Green (frost) pigment, and these colours are always a good look for me. I usually pair them with a coral lippie like Ramblin Rose and Fleurry Blush, but the soft pinks, all the nudes, and even some of the dark reds can be worn with this as well and they work! 

I like Blues as well, but with my dark brown eyes pale blues dont work for me - they look horrible in fact. Darker blues like Naval Blue, Blue Storm, Bell Bottom Blue, Meet The Fleet, etc etc are great though!! I usually go for soft pink blush and lips, or nude lips.

Purples are lovely - but again its the darker colours that work best for me. Deep Purple is a winner!!! So is Cassette from the Heatherette trio!! I do wear Circa Plum, Smudged Violet and Lovely lily equally as well though. Lightfall is the best highlighter in this colour spectrum that I have ever owned!!
Violet and Viz-a-Violet both made me look like a clown though and were subsequently dumped from my stash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maroons and reds are the bomb for dark brown eyes!!! Try Maroon or Heritage Rouge, but Sweet Chestnut/Cranberry are just as nice!! I usually use a black as well with these colours, generally Dark Soul which actually goes on quite black over the Maroon, or Carbon. Nude lips or super pale pinks with these colours for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Golds & yellows are good too - but for me never just in that range. I always use a black with these as well just like above!


----------



## Enchantedcameo (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Brown Eyes Help*

I have Dark Brown eyes and hair and I have NC30 skin. As mentioned above purples, greens and browns are my favorite colors to use and golds! Also I find that when I line my waterline with black eyeliner it makes the black ring around my eyes blend some so the brown really sticks out.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Brown Eyes Help*

Greens and teals for me!


----------



## ladyJ (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Brown Eyes Help*

Brown eyes can rock any color IMO. I have brown eyes, dark brown hair, NC30 skin and I like to use greens, blues, and purples to make my eyes pop.

Greens- Humid, swimming, Aquadisiac
Blues- Electric eel (LOVEEEE), Sea & sky 
Purples- Nocturnelle, Beautiful iris, Parfait amour


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: Brown Eyes Help*

Brown eyes are special b/c most colors look good on them. 

But the ones that stand out are far from earthy.

Blues/Teals
Greens/Emeralds
Purple/Lilac
Gold/Bronze
Silver/Taupe

are standouts for me.


----------



## missfaithy (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Brown Eyes Help*

The following colors seem to help me out from time to time:

Golds, muted teals, greens, purples & bronzed browns.

Good luck!


----------



## enigma (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Brown Eyes Help*

I agree, I have brown eyes, brown hair and am NW30, I love purples, greens, golds, browns and blues.


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Brown Eyes Help*

I'm NC20 Brown-eyed Black Hair (from a bottle LOL)... and I HIGHLY recommend *BLUES!* 

Dark blues, like Prussian, make my brown eyes pop.
Otherwise, like everyone else has mentioned, greens and purples are fab too.


----------



## kittykit (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: Brown Eyes Help*

I'm NC35, brown eyes, dark hair and my palettes contain lots of green/blue/purple/gold/teal!


----------



## Jupiter19 (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: Brown Eyes Help*

Purples and Blues
MUFE HD 118, Brown Hair, Brown Eyes


----------



## anshu7 (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Brown Eyes Help*

greens and golds


----------



## ri0tdorque (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Tips/Recs for making small eyes look bigger?*

Well this may sound silly but I went to my little Asian Market and picked up these cool little things that go into your crease and make your lid a bit higher I LOVE them I have small eyes too and it helps a lot for me.


----------



## blinkymei (Mar 18, 2009)

*Teal Eyeshadow Combo for Brown Eyed Asian NC25 Help*

I have the hardest time creating teal eyes for my eyes with my NC25 skin and brown eyes, please help me figure out an eyeshadow combo using only 3 eyeshadows from MAC or MUFE preferably from the perm lines.


----------



## Penn (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Teal Eyeshadow Combo for Brown Eyed Asian NC25 Help*

Do you currently have any teal shadows? 
There are a lot of great shadows or pigments that you could use.
You could try shimmermoss with electric eel and a bit of carbon
or even waternymph or steamy. MAc teal pigment is really nice too. Youtube also has a ton of tutorials too that you could take a look at


----------



## blinkymei (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Teal Eyeshadow Combo for Brown Eyed Asian NC25 Help*

I've tried to make Teal pigment and Gulf Stream e/s work but for reason it looks bad, thanks for the advice though


----------



## Forever (Jun 15, 2009)

*Peach for brown eyes good or no?*

Deleted


----------



## darkorchid (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Peach for brown eyes good or no?*

I really love peach eyeshadows. I think for brown eyes it can look really great with bronzes/golds/browns . Don't let eye colour stop you


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Peach for brown eyes good or no?*

I think peach goes lovely with brown eyes,i wear peach,you dont have to stick to one color,you can make any color work for your eye color x


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Peach for brown eyes good or no?*

Every color goes with brown eyes, I have brown eyes and I love wearing peaches and browns!


----------



## joey444 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Peach for brown eyes good or no?*

I love peach eyeshadows and I have brown eyes...Peach eyeshadow is perfect for a summer look...


----------



## frocher (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Peach for brown eyes good or no?*

Peach goes well, especially for a natural look.


----------



## Forever (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Peach for brown eyes good or no?*

Deleted


----------



## DaniPhiSig (Jun 30, 2009)

*Best Shades for Brown Eyes*

I have brown eyes and dark brown hair.  Here is a photo of my coloring:






Since I am still somewhat of a newbie to eye makeup, I'm not quite sure what shades look best.  I like purples, and I think it would bring out my eyes, but I'm not sure if I should do a bright purple, a shimmery or a muted plum shade.  

I'm a little bit conservative on makeup, so anything scary looking I'm not going to like. 

I know there are a lot of beautiful brown-eyed ladies on here..any thoughts on what you use and how it looks?

Thanks!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Best Shades for Brown Eyes*

Honestly, I think brown eyes can get away with any color (as long as you are comfortable).  I have brown eyes and wear: greens, purples, golds, browns, sometimes blues.  I think your best bet is to experiment with a lot of different colors to see what fits you.


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Best Shades for Brown Eyes*

Brown eyes go with everything! I love purples and greens myself, but it all depends on your preferences. If you like purple, then go purple! I like doing plums and violets.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Best Shades for Brown Eyes*



MACATTAK said:


> Honestly, I think brown eyes can get away with any color (as long as you are comfortable). I have brown eyes and wear: *greens, purples, golds, browns, sometimes blues*. I think your best bet is to experiment with a lot of different colors to see what fits you.[/quoute
> 
> 
> 
> She's about right! My top picks are greens and purples but, all those other colors work well...


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Best Shades for Brown Eyes*

Hi,

I too have brown eyes & hair and mainly wear browns, golds, purples but recently started wearing greens, they really bring out my eyes. I personally look better in dark tones of these colors. Like everyone mentioned we can basically wear almost any color, I dont like blues myself unless it's like a deep blue green color. I also love brown grays like Sweet Sienna Pigment.


----------



## Destiny007 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Best Shades for Brown Eyes*

I'd have to say greens and purples as well.  MAC's humid is a must have green and the oh so popular MUFE #92 is a must have purple!  Love them both!!!


----------



## VintageAqua (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Best Shades for Brown Eyes*

I also have brown eyes and really enjoy wearing taupey browns, greens and purples. 

If you are interested in mac, you may want to check out: 
All that glitters (gold pinkish neutral, great for a lid color)
Humid (foresty green)
Sketch (muted plum)


----------



## xmizlynnax (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Best Shades for Brown Eyes*

greens definitely look AMAZING on brown eyes, and so does purple. those colors make brown eyes pop. you could pull off any color though!


----------



## DaniPhiSig (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Best Shades for Brown Eyes*

Thanks for all the suggestions ladies!  It seems like everyone is in agreement about purples...I never thought of greens.  You all have given me a lot to check out.  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## kittykit (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Best Shades for Brown Eyes*

I've brown eyes and dark hair... purples and greens are my favourites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Greens always make my eyes pop.


----------



## RoseyPosey (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Best Shades for Brown Eyes*

I have brown eyes, and LOVE purples. ANY purple will pop those brown peepers. And golds look lovely as well! 

If youre not into anything over the top, just line your lashes with ANY pruple color. I use eyeshadow all the time as liner and any purple works great. Adds a pop of color, brings out brown eyes, and itsnt over the top!


----------

